# paint my tub?



## beverly (Oct 9, 2005)

ok, I have this UGLY green tub that doesn't match anything else in my bathroom.  I've heard I can refinish it myself.  How hard is it to do and does it look good?  I heard there is a kit.  wondering how much it is....anyone have any experience with this or have you seen it done on any home improvement shows>?


----------



## fixit (Oct 12, 2005)

I have been told it looks good but be ready for alot of work and bad smell. The chemicals used in the refinishing kit are flammable and known cancer causing agents, so use only if you can open a window and get good ventilation and buy a good respirator.


----------



## TxBuilder (Oct 12, 2005)

What material is your tub made from? Plastic?


----------



## sonofthesoil (Oct 14, 2005)

There is a black latex with epoxy that I have seen that makes a great tub finish, also used on indoor pools (has anyone seen the houses made from rail freight cars? - they can cut one of those in half and make an indoor lap pool by applying multiple layers of this stuff - very cool, saw it in Architectural Digest, I think).


----------



## beverly (Oct 17, 2005)

I don't believe it's plastic, it's about fifty years old (that's how old the house is)  it's some kinda metal, i guess, with ugly green enamel?  isn't there a spraypaint or something that would work?


----------



## syd138 (Nov 11, 2005)

Why not replace your tub with a brand new one?  The most advanced bathtub should be made of acryl, with massaging function, CD player, telephone, etc.

Frankly, I am an export sales in a Chinese manufacturer. we produce various modern bathroom furniture, cheap but good. You can see them here:
http://www.cnjiajue.com

Should somebody engaged in this line, please feel free to contact me via MSN: [email protected]


----------



## soxcloud (Nov 11, 2005)

My wife and I have been going through the process of getting our home ready for sale and faced the question of what to do with a bathtub that no longer fitted our ideas of what the master bath should be.  We looked at various possible refinishing solutions which included some do it yourself kits and also some replacement surface plastic solutions and decided that the only quality solution was a different tub.  

On the otherhand, we didn't want to go out and buy a new tub because of the price issues but found a very satisfying solution at a building materials salvage business by the name of Second Use in Seattle Washington (I'm sure there are similar sources available in other areas) from which we were able to purchase a 1900's cast iron tub in very good condition and which went with the age of our house for a very reasonable price.

The tub had to go on the 2nd floor which raised some obvious logistic problems since the tub weighed approximately 700 lbs however this was solved by renting an electric powered stair climbing appliance dolly from a moving equipment business.

Replacing a tub involves hard work but is possible if you want it bad enough!


----------



## dkpounds (Jun 27, 2006)

I had 3 tubs, one sink and accompanying counter top refinished by a professional (?) about 3 years ago.  It has been a nightmare, and of course, he disappeared from sight.  The drain holes are all chipped and rusting, which is fixable (but obvious) on the white material.  However, I had the tub in my master bath refinished in an orange color - and it now has red dots where the chips are from using auto paint that didn't match.  Another thing - my visiting brother thought he'd do me a favor and clean my tub with Clorox....now it is mottled with yellow as well.  As much trouble as it would be, I would do as others have suggested, and replace the tub if you absolutely hate it.  You can, of course, always consult a decorator who will be able to choose colors for the rest of the bath that will downplay the ugly green.  Best of luck!


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 27, 2006)

Hello All:
Be sure to page on down and see the "Re-Bath" warning. Talk about a mess; wow that beats them all! Don't miss it.
Glenn


----------



## CMHbob (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm a little late to comment on this thread, but I found a solution to this problem different than the above comments. My situation was a pink tub made from cast iron with minor rust stains. After researching several DIY refinishing kits, I decided to call a professional to refinish the tub in white. I shopped around for the best price, warranty and durable finish that I thought would do the job. Here is a link to their *website*. They completely refinish the tub in place. It takes 1 1/2 days and it looks brand new. The process is not cheap, but it costs a lot less than replacing the tub and you can select over 20 colors (but white is the least cost color).

I don't work for this company. My business is rehab/flip houses. When business is slow, I also do small remodel/repair jobs. Since the pink tub house, I have used the re-finishing process on two other remodel projects where the owner had attempted to refinish the tub by himself, gave up and decided to remodel the whole bathroom. These guys are 3 for 3!


----------

